#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-28
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Tue, 29 Nov 2016 00:02:37 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 334. dzień roku: „To nie taniec - to Ruch Odnowy Morlanej. (Shaw)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 334. dzień roku: ?To nie taniec - to Ruch Odnowy Morlanej. (Shaw)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 334. day of the year: ?It is not a dance - the Movement of Health Morlanej. (The show)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en moralny
<ChanSeba> moral
<lubmil> ah, err
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en moralnej
<ChanSeba> moral
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-29
<lubmil> dzień
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-30
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> hi ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hey lubmil!
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Thu, 01 Dec 2016 00:01:41 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 336. dzień roku: „Dla większości ludzi wątpienie o czymś oznacza po prostu ślepą wiarę w coś innego. (Lichtenberg)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 336. dzień roku: ?Dla większości ludzi wątpienie o czymś oznacza po prostu ślepą wiarę w coś innego. (Lichtenberg)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 336. day of the year: ?For the majority of people questioned about something just means blind faith in something else. (Lichtenberg)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-01
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> http://images.japemonster.com/2013/05/apple-hairstyle.jpg
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 337. dzień roku: „Nasza wiedza może być tylko ograniczona, podczas gdy nasza niewiedza jest z konieczności nieograniczona. (Popper)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 337. dzień roku: ?Nasza wiedza może być tylko ograniczona, podczas gdy nasza niewiedza jest z konieczności nieograniczona. (Popper)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 337. day of the year: ?Our knowledge can only be limited, while our ignorance is of necessity limited. (Popper)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-02
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> o/
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hello
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sat, 03 Dec 2016 00:28:42 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 338. dzień roku: „Rządzić to znaczy móc na wszystko powiedzieć 'nie'. (Gaulle)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 338. dzień roku: ?Rządzić to znaczy móc na wszystko powiedzieć 'nie'. (Gaulle)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 338. day of the year: ?To rule means to be able at all to say "no". (Gol)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-03
<lubmil> dzień
 * lubmil listens to: Electric Light Orchestra - Rock 'n' Roll is King
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 338. dzień roku: „Rządzić to znaczy móc na wszystko powiedzieć 'nie'. (Gaulle)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en
<ChanSeba> :en
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 338. dzień roku: ?Rządzić to znaczy móc na wszystko powiedzieć 'nie'. (Gaulle)?
<ChanSeba> .tr :EN :en Saying for 338. day of the year: ?To rule means to be able at all to say "no". (Gol)?
<pavlushka> anyone created or modified any keyboard layout?
<lubmil> !pk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 04 Dec 2016 00:01:24 CET
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 339. dzień roku: „Wojna to ciąg dalszy polityki, uprawianej innymi środkami. (Clausewitz)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 339. dzień roku: ?Wojna to ciąg dalszy polityki, uprawianej innymi środkami. (Clausewitz)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 339. day of the year: ?War is the continuation of politics, activity by other means. (Clausewitz)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-04
<lubmil> dzień
